# Massive B-52 launch



## davparlr (Jan 19, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ7niLYSVFo_

FARK.com: Fark Video Player (4632948) Coolest aircraft video you'll see all day: Alert response and 15-ship B-52 Minimum Interval Take-Off (MITO), in support of Exercise GLOBAL THUNDER, Minot AFB, ND, June 09


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## Spherical (Jan 19, 2012)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 19, 2012)

I was stationed at Seymour Johnson AFB in 66-67, they were a joint SAC/TAC base at the time. They would do the alerts different then . It would be one B-52, then one KC-135, then another B-52. I can't remember if it was 12 of each or 15, but the interval was closer. Heads would roll in the command structure if all aircraft weren't off the ground in a specific time from alert order.

Our barracks were about a mile from the hot pads, the secure area the B-52s were kept in. When those alerts were on, there could be no conversation, unless you shouted. You could even feel the sound.

The bomb dump I worked at was next door to the Nuke storage area, they had guards with dogs, we didn't. We stored nuke shapes, inert facsimilies of nuclear bombs, with the same size, weight, and balance of the real thing. The SAC ground crews used them for transport and loading practice. Even the shapes had to be kept in pristine condition. If they scratched the paint on them, we refinished them.

I can remember sitting there thinking while these alerts were going on, if it was a real alert, then I had maybe 5-10 minutes left to live.


----------



## Torch (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool,impressive, I remember a few years back when we were deer hunting,we were maybe at 10k' and saw a flight of 6 b-52's heading east,wow...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!! Now that would be something to see in person.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2012)

The takeoff at 5:10 in the video was something else!  I haven't seen a scramble like that in a long time. Very cool.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 21, 2012)

nothing like a flush to get the blood flowing


----------



## Chris O. (Jan 21, 2012)

About 1993-95 I was working on a communication tower at West Point. The Secretary of Defense was scheduled to be there that day aswell. The hudson river was below me by maybe 500 feet, it was a beautiful fall day. To the south I heard a rumble and just happened to look down river and could not believe what i saw. A B 52 heading up river, at what looked like 100 feet off the water. I was above it in elevation and actually looked down on it. To this day it was the most impressive Aerial sight I have seen. It all happened so fast a camera was the last thing I thought of, but it was indeed a "fly-by" intended for the secretary.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang now that would have been fricken cool to see!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2012)

Chris O. said:


> About 1993-95 I was working on a communication tower at West Point. The Secretary of Defense was scheduled to be there that day aswell. The hudson river was below me by maybe 500 feet, it was a beautiful fall day. To the south I heard a rumble and just happened to look down river and could not believe what i saw. A B 52 heading up river, at what looked like 100 feet off the water. I was above it in elevation and actually looked down on it. To this day it was the most impressive Aerial sight I have seen. It all happened so fast a camera was the last thing I thought of, but it was indeed a "fly-by" intended for the secretary.



Very cool


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

it good to work Tower


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> it good to work Tower



 You go, Mongo. 

No offense meant, Pb. But that just struck me funny.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> You go, Mongo.
> 
> No offense meant, Pb. But that just struck me funny.


doesn't look good does it ,
but it sure was the best spot to watch a flush the best I ever saw was about 20 101's and alls tower says is the winds and altimeter
did anyone notice how smokey those things were ,sure makes a case for lo level work


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, only F-4s and BUFFs smoke like whores.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah, only F-4s and BUFFs smoke like whores.


all the century series fighters smoked bad , I was surprised the B52 still did


----------

